# [Results!!] The Bell Tree People’s Choice Awards



## Jacob (Jan 4, 2017)

Welcome back to this year?s TBT People?s Choice Awards!
​
The results are finally in!! I apologize for the extra few days delay, it's been a busy holiday!
I'd like to begin by thanking everyone who contributed this year with your votes. Your participation made the work a lot easier. 
Specifically, I'd like to thank Moderator *Tina* for her help in creating all of the winners' banners. They look really amazing this year, be sure to give your regards to her.

One final note: This is all for _fun_. If you didn't get an award that you were hoping, I apologize, however there are over 3,300 active members on TBT and about 16 awards, don't sweat it. 
I did my best to keep the winners fair and serious, joke votes were not counted. 

And without further ado- here are this year's People Choice Awards Winners:




Spoiler:  2016 People's Choice Awards Winners






Spoiler:  Member of the Year



Jeremy!










Spoiler:  Best Newbie



Maxibear42!









Spoiler:  Best Poster



Gyro!









Spoiler:  Best Username



Idfldnsndt!









Spoiler:  Biggest Animal Crosser



RedTropicalFish!









Spoiler:  Biggest Collector



Jacob!









Spoiler:  Funniest Poster



Gyro!









Spoiler:  Most Active



Teabagel!









Spoiler:  Most Creative Member



Laudine!









Spoiler:  Most Mature Member



Oblivia!









Spoiler:  Most Missed Member



Miharu!









Spoiler:  Most Helpful Member



Oblivia!









Spoiler:  Nicest Member



Mogyay!









Spoiler:  Pokemon Master



Jake!









Spoiler:  Smash Master



AkatsukiYoshi!









Spoiler:  Splat Master



Murray!










Congrats to all the winners!!!!!​
Archive: 2009, 2010, 2011, (2011 results), 2012, (2012 results), 2013, (2013 results), 2014, (2014 results), 2015, (2015 results), 2016


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2017)

Congratulations to everybody who won an award. And big thanks to Jacob for hosting the event.

What happened to Miharu? Why did she leave?


----------



## Abbaba (Jan 4, 2017)

Yay! Congratulations to all of you winners!   The banners are beautiful <3 I can't wait until this year's!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners! Thank you Jacob for hosting, and thank you Tina for doing the banners!


----------



## Bowie (Jan 4, 2017)

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## mogyay (Jan 4, 2017)

holy **** what?????????????? i got nicest??????????????????????????????????????? THANKS GUYS I'M SO BLESSED CAUSE I'M REALLY NOT THAT NICE AMONG A TON OF NICE PEOPLE. THANK YOU i'm really gonna up my game to be an actual nice person now ok wow


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 4, 2017)

mogyay said:


> holy **** what?????????????? i got nicest??????????????????????????????????????? THANKS GUYS I'M SO BLESSED CAUSE I'M REALLY NOT THAT NICE AMONG A TON OF NICE PEOPLE. THANK YOU i'm really gonna up my game to be an actual nice person now ok wow



ye ur actually a total butch


----------



## seliph (Jan 4, 2017)

Holy **** thanks for the horses my dudes

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> holy **** what?????????????? i got nicest??????????????????????????????????????? THANKS GUYS I'M SO BLESSED CAUSE I'M REALLY NOT THAT NICE AMONG A TON OF NICE PEOPLE. THANK YOU i'm really gonna up my game to be an actual nice person now ok wow



DON'T YOU LIE I VOTED U SO HARD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2017)

My ruler Teabagel got something!  Yay lol.


----------



## N a t (Jan 4, 2017)

Congrats to the winners <3 Them some real spiffy banners


----------



## Ghibli (Jan 4, 2017)

_maaaaaaaaaan rigged_ CONGRATS WINNERS THOUGH ;- )


----------



## Tensu (Jan 4, 2017)

congrats everyone! c:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2017)

Congrats to the winners! Next year, Tom for most missed okay.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 4, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## cornimer (Jan 4, 2017)

Congratulations to all the winners!  The banners looks so nice.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 4, 2017)

Oh wow! These are awesome!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 4, 2017)

literally who even are like half these people that aren't colored names

I mean, uh, congrats


----------



## N a t (Jan 4, 2017)

Tom said:


> Congrats to the winners! Next year, Tom for most missed okay.



DON'T YOU DARE leave us >:L


----------



## vel (Jan 4, 2017)

YAAAS BILLY


----------



## Crash (Jan 4, 2017)

congrats to everyone!! :')


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 4, 2017)

congrats everybody (woot, i picked five winnas this time), thanks for running it jacob


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2017)

Congrats! But tbh i' sure we all knew jacob would get biggest collector. He has all of the lmao c:


----------



## chapstick (Jan 4, 2017)

Tom said:


> Congrats to the winners! Next year, Tom for most missed okay.



no what would i do without you trent

thanks for the award! i didn't think i would win it because im not very active on the site, mostly just discord. thanks tbt!


----------



## Silversea (Jan 4, 2017)

Pokemon Master Jake.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 4, 2017)

oh wew i never knew i was that active, thx so much! <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you everyone that voted!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 5, 2017)

Congrats! ^o^ Awesome banners!


----------



## Antonio (Jan 5, 2017)

YEEESSSSS MAXIIII, YOU GO GIRL, YESSSSS


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2017)

omg people actually like me enough to vote for me??? it's a miracle


----------



## Thunder (Jan 5, 2017)

Jake said:


> omg people actually like me enough to vote for me??? it's a miracle



*Reverse windmill dunks "2013 Member of the Year Award" in the trash*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 5, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Javocado (Jan 5, 2017)

Congrats to the winners! Well deserved!


----------



## Pinkbell (Jan 5, 2017)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Trundle (Jan 5, 2017)

Awww Jeremy <3


----------



## Lancelot (Jan 5, 2017)

mogyay said:


> holy **** what?????????????? i got nicest??????????????????????????????????????? THANKS GUYS I'M SO BLESSED CAUSE I'M REALLY NOT THAT NICE AMONG A TON OF NICE PEOPLE. THANK YOU i'm really gonna up my game to be an actual nice person now ok wow



Who let the drunk out her cage?


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 5, 2017)

Well done everyone


----------



## Chicha (Jan 5, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 5, 2017)

Tom said:


> Congrats to the winners! Next year, Tom for most missed okay.



You'll always be missed. rip Jom

Seriously though, congratulations everyone! This has only motivated me to work harder!


----------



## chapstick (Jan 5, 2017)

Antonio said:


> YEEESSSSS MAXIIII, YOU GO GIRL, YESSSSS



thanks tony


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 5, 2017)

Apple2013 said:


> Awww Jeremy <3



who knew there were so many brownnosers here??


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2017)

congrats to the winners


----------

